# RIP Dylan



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

I had to have my dog Dylan PTS today, he was a 15 year old German Shepherd cross. A more gentle dog you couldn't meet, he was soft as a brush.
I got a call at work today from my mam to say he had collapsed in the house and couldn't get up. I wanted to be with him for his last journey, so I came home from work and we took him to the vets.
For anyone who has to have a pet PTS please stay with them (dont leave them with a vet nurse) its heartbreaking but its the last thing you can do for your pet. It broke my heart to see him go, but I know he had a good life with us. When he was younger he loved to go up the hills with me and chase the rabbits and birds.
I know he will once again run through the fields, with that daft look on his face and tongue hanging out. 
Sorry for rambling but even though I only lost him a few hours ago, I wanted to talk to people about my wonderful dog.
RIP Dylan I will miss you.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I am so sorry,I have a choccy lab who i love very much and is my first dog,I dont know what I would do if I didnt have him,I am thinking of you and your family and it was lovely that you could be with Dylan


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

sorry to hear about your dog, 
I burst into tears when i read you thread title, i too have lost a Dylan this year, my son Dylan died in june aged a meer 15months, hopefully your Dylan is up with my Dylan my Dylan loved dogs. He will be feeding him up on stolen biscuits! x


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

kimmie86 said:


> sorry to hear about your dog,
> I burst into tears when i read you thread title, i too have lost a Dylan this year, my son Dylan died in june aged a meer 15months, hopefully your Dylan is up with my Dylan my Dylan loved dogs. He will be feeding him up on stolen biscuits! x


Your post made me cry also, I cant imagine the loss you felt at losing your son. It makes my loss pale in comparison, I hope your darling son has met up with my dog, as he was so gentle and would do anything for a biscuit x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

R.I.P dylanssss


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your poor doggy  I can't imagine losing my dog and I have only had him three months...so after 15 years, you must be beside yourself. Big hugs for you at this sad time ((hugs))


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

biohazard156 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your poor doggy  I can't imagine losing my dog and I have only had him three months...so after 15 years, you must be beside yourself. Big hugs for you at this sad time ((hugs))


Thanks Anna, that means a lot.


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

Rip - very sorry for your loss ​


----------



## ada (Mar 19, 2009)

*Dylan*

I know how you are feeling lost my dog Sam 14 months ago at 14 years old 
Remember all the good times you had it will help mend your heart
Rip Dylan


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

ada said:


> I know how you are feeling lost my dog Sam 14 months ago at 14 years old
> Remember all the good times you had it will help mend your heart
> Rip Dylan


Thanks thats what I am doing, plus I have some lovely pics of him


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Just seen the thread Julie, RIP Dylan, you did the best thing you could being with him at the end and i'm sure he was comforted by your presence.

Big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## DiNgLy (May 23, 2009)

im so sorry for both of your losses :'( i have a 15 year old cat, and dread the day she goes, ill be heart broken!!


----------



## dadscabs (Sep 12, 2009)

i'm sorry to here about your loss it's heart wrenching when you have to do that i had to with my first dog last year still hurts now


----------

